# That diss towards Punk.



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

So, I get that WWE is going to completely vilify Punk at any chance they get. Hell, even the crowd noticed it. It was slightly entertaining, I guess. 

I'm just wondering how many months we're going to get with Punk nods and him being cut from video packages, etc. 

Was pretty good. Did have to laugh afterwards though. While CM Punk is out at Talking Dead, professionally not making any nods or mentions of the WWE in anyway, they still have to throw out insults. Never claimed they were mature, to be fair.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

They can do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Was pretty funny. I doubt CM Punk cares, its not like he respected HHH to begin with


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What was the diss?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> What was the diss?


He basically complimented Bryan saying you stuck around when others would have took their ball and go home.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I only notice subtle jabs at Punk..nothing major...it's quite comical actually..the whole "Taking his ball and going home" jab at Bryan was clearly for Punk.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm sure if fans start shouting out wwe wwe wherever he goes that he would respond in kind


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

About time he started. He should be baiting him.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> I'm just wondering how many months we're going to get with Punk nods and him being cut from video packages, etc.


Yeah, I noticed how he was absent from Paul's Streak promo.

That diss could have been HHH shooting; or, it could have been a work, setting up Punk's return. At this point, I'm not ruling out anything (but, i'm not getting my hopes up)


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, someone had to do it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, that was subtle if anything. Hunter could have said something worse.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

SideburnGuru said:


> So, I get that WWE is going to completely vilify Punk at any chance they get. Hell, even the crowd noticed it. It was slightly entertaining, I guess.
> 
> I'm just wondering how many months we're going to get with Punk nods and him being cut from video packages, etc.
> 
> Was pretty good. Did have to laugh afterwards though. While CM Punk is out at Talking Dead, professionally not making any nods or mentions of the WWE in anyway, they still have to throw out insults. Never claimed they were mature, to be fair.


Are you forgetting a certain UFC fighter flashing Steph's phone number? Where do you think he got it from? Tonight wasn't a first strike, it was a receipt.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I doubt, and I actually hope Punk doesn't return for a bit. Not going to make it a return speculation thread, we have had plenty. Just saying, the guy seemed healthier than ever on Talking Dead, and I think the break is long overdue. 

And they can do whatever they want, but still. How many more jabs do we have to see before they get old? And how long can they completely vilify the guy is what I'm asking. I'm not asking for sympathy for Punk. The guy walked out before their biggest PPV. There's going to be some sort of backlash, obviously. 

But I'm just hoping they're not going to completely overdue it.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

Just a matter of time now before the petty-minded WWE produces a DVD giving Punk the Ultimate Warrior treatment.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> He basically complimented Bryan saying you stuck around when others would have took their ball and go home.


That's it? 

That's pretty fucking minor.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> That's it?
> 
> That's pretty fucking minor.


It was clearly a jab. And the crowd knew it because right after he said it they chanted Punks name for like 5 seconds.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm sure Punker is absolutely gutted while sitting in his million dollar house.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Of course Bryan is gonna stick around ... he's in the title match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Who gives a shit if punk has an expensive house? That's twice in 2 days it's been brought up.


Punk is pissed. He had to quit doing what he loved because he was too big a pussy to play well with others.

No, he didn't deserve to main event because he's been boring as shit for a year.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> I'm sure Punker is absolutely gutted while sitting in his million dollar house.


"it's not asking for sympathy for Punk."


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm honestly not sure if the WWE/HHH is that petty to take not subtle yet not blatant "PUNK YOU SUCK!" remarks or if it is simply a way to keep it hanging around. You think they'd either go all out one day then forget or just completely not talk about him in anyway. Maybe it's just a way to keep an outlet for that story if it happens... cause right now they are only serving to remind people about him and make it obvious a huge favourite isn't there instead of just trying to move past it.

Regardless, I think Punk needs to stay away a few months right now. The man is actually looking healthy and relatively happy for him... he obvoiusly needed a long break to recharge since he has never really gotten that.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

He's banging AJ rat nao


Punk wins


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Waffelz said:


> I'm sure Punker is absolutely gutted while sitting in his million dollar house.


If Bryan closes Mania, Punk will care. It means the world to him. Why, I do not know.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Punk will never be back, thank god.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Get-The-E-Out said:


> He's banging AJ rat nao
> 
> 
> Punk wins


A) gross. She's so weird looking and has a mustache 

B). No he's not. She's in Texas, he's in Illinois.

C) why do punk marks bring up his back account, what his house costs, or his girlfriend all the time? It's totally weird. It's like creepy how proud you are of another mans girl.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i love it


----------



## CROW€ (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't wait for next weeks HHH subtle jabs at punk.

HHH: At mania I'm going to end the Yes Movement like I ended bringing back the WWE Ice cream bars:hhh2


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

People can shit on Punk all they want but the show tonight was so boring 90% of the show was filler apart from the great ending. This year is hell. This is like the worse RTWM in a long time.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

...Those fucking ice cream bars would've been legit though. 

Let's be real.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Sonnen Says said:


> People can shit on Punk all they want but the show tonight was so boring 90% of the show was filler apart from the great ending. This year is hell. This is like the worse RTWM in a long time.


What would punk have changed?


Come out every week and say "I'm mad and I'm looking for a fight!" Then say a swear word that gets bleeped, have a lazy match, couple of shitty kicks, then struggle to get a bigger guy on his shoulders for a GTS.... Boom! Miss the GTS but still get the pin because SuperPunk doesn't lose.

Yup, really missing out.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Subtle jab but I agree it was directed at Punk... with why I don't agree with OP it's about Punk being mature and professional I like Punk but seriously lol!, when Vince finally gave up on him returning HHH it's going to bury him with all his might.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's about time. Nothing you see on TV is real, it's all building towards a payoff. If Punk does come back in a year or whenever, he can use all these disses and subtle shots in an angle. Everything is storylined, even if it was never intentioned to be when it originally happened. Kayfabe may not be dead but it's certainly in a vegetative state with a feeding tube.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dudechi said:


> A) gross. She's so weird looking and has a mustache
> 
> B). No he's not. She's in Texas, he's in Illinois.
> 
> C) why do punk marks bring up his back account, what his house costs, or his girlfriend all the time? It's totally weird. It's like creepy how proud you are of another mans girl.


Ronda Rousey wants to fuck him. I am proud because I wish I could say that about myself. (Y)


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Best one was Batista wearing the Gracie hoodie saying he's going home. :ti


----------



## cminc (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you! Christ! I thought i was the only person that came here that doesnt act like the whole show and roster completely sucks because theres no longer a punk segment that always left a lot to be desired.

It's ridiculous!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Get-The-E-Out said:


> He's banging AJ rat nao
> 
> 
> Punk wins


He use to bang Lita & Maria. He use to win... He'll bang a hot diva again, eventually.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Londrick said:


> Best one was Batista wearing the Gracie hoodie saying he's going home. :ti


Holy shit! I missed that one.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Londrick said:


> Best one was Batista wearing the Gracie hoodie saying he's going home. :ti


 I liked that segment I thought of Punk, although i'll admit I thought Batista really was pulling a CM Punk.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

pretty obvious Triple H was directing that insult at stone cold

ha ha, take that austin!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Londrick said:


> Best one was Batista wearing the Gracie hoodie saying he's going home. :ti


yeah that was funny


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Thing is I don't think CM Punk really cares. They could of trashed him the way they did Austin in 2002 and I don't think he would care he is burnt out on the wrestling business and if he does ever get involved in it again it most likely won't be for WWE.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H managed to bury Evolution goons, Rock and CM Punk all in one night


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Triple H is definitely my hero


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Dudechi said:


> What would punk have changed?
> 
> 
> Come out every week and say "I'm mad and I'm looking for a fight!" Then say a swear word that gets bleeped, have a lazy match, couple of shitty kicks, then struggle to get a bigger guy on his shoulders for a GTS.... Boom! Miss the GTS but still get the pin because SuperPunk doesn't lose.
> ...


Seriously he was half assing it obviously and was exausted that's one of the main reasons he left. His last feud with Brock was great, they get better every week. Punk was reading the script ever since and he said in comic con he's tired of arguing with the writers and was doing everything they asked. When Punk brings it he brings it big. 

Also I don't care if you don't miss him, enjoy the show it's awesome right :lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You know, I think that report of a Miz the Disgruntled Wrestler angle that's supposed to happen might end up being another shot at CM Punk


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Like Punk gives a shit


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Dudechi said:


> Punk will never be back, thank god.


You're more cringe worthy and annoying than The Rock marks promoting Dwayne as their second coming at this point. 

We get it. You don't like Punk. You act like more of a fanboy than me though by posting in each one of his threads to bitch about how much you dislike him though. My lord.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

honestly i doubt cm punk cares he doesn't have to come back you know why?

he has literally accomplished everything in the buisness but main event a mania

- tag team champ
- ic champ
- 2 time mitb winner
- 2 time world champion
- 2 time wwe champ
- longest reigning wwe champ in last 25 years
- got to feud and have matches with undertaker,cena,rock,triple h,orton,brock,mysterio,jericho,bryan,regal,etc.
- had many great motyc and tons of great feuds like jeff hardy,john cena,brock
- got his own dvd
- and became the #2 man in the company and became a full fledged main eventer

cm punk was gonna retire in probably 3 years anyways since he is already 35 and 15 years in the buisness


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

SideburnGuru said:


> You're more cringe worthy and annoying than The Rock marks promoting Dwayne as their second coming at this point.
> 
> We get it. You don't like Punk. You act like more of a fanboy than me though by posting in each one of his threads to bitch about how much you dislike him though. My lord.


Thing is I think he's right (even if he's a troll) I don't see CM Punk ever working with WWE again biggest reason being is Punk wanted nothing to do with the wrestling business as a whole by the time he was 36/37 years old. If he ever does get the itch again I have to believe he would do something on the small scale with ROH before working with WWE.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

You would think that 12 years later they would be able to come up with something different than "he took his ball and went home". All that was missing was The Rock throwing a beer can up the ramp at Vince and telling him anyone else who doesn't want to stay to "get the F out". Oh and randomly calling Tensai Fozzybear again.

We gonna party like it's 2002. :austin3:hhh2:rock5


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*It's not like the diss was false. People don't have to like the truth, but they can't deny it.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oakue said:


> You would think that 12 years later they would be able to come up with something different than "he took his ball and went home". All that was missing was The Rock throwing a beer can up the ramp at Vince and telling him anyone else who doesn't want to stay to "get the F out". Oh and randomly calling Tensai Fozzybear again.
> 
> We gonna party like it's 2002. :austin3:hhh2:rock5


Could've at least had Triple H pour a can of Pepsi on Bryan tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dudechi said:


> A) gross. She's so weird looking and has a mustache
> 
> B). No he's not. She's in Texas, he's in Illinois.
> 
> C) why do punk marks bring up his back account, what his house costs, or his girlfriend all the time? It's totally weird. It's like creepy how proud you are of another mans girl.


Says the guy who is obsessed with Punk and goes in every thread letting us know how much you hate him, like people around here actually give a shit :lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Punk is done with the E, is there any point in these threads?...

Like others have said Punk doesn't care, the fan's and the WWE need to move on.

What I do find hilarious is how fans have turned on him for walking out. Did he not promise to walk out 3 years ago? Guess what, he lived up to his promise and walked out, be it 3 years late.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Londrick said:


> Best one was Batista wearing the Gracie hoodie saying he's going home. :ti


I knew that was no coincidence when I saw it, very subtle, nicely done :HHH2


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Could've at least had Triple H pour a can of Pepsi on Bryan tonight.


Right?


Though, I feel like going all out mark. With all these subtle jabs at Punk, like the Batista/gracie thing, it makes me feel like WWE is desperate for Punk. Not vice versa.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Sonnen Says said:


> People can shit on Punk all they want but the show tonight was so boring 90% of the show was filler apart from the great ending. This year is hell. This is like the worse RTWM in a long time.


The show is better than it was when Punk was here in the fall and winter. This RTWM is a hell of a lot better than last years and would have been a million times worse if we were getting Punk/HHH instead of Bryan/HHH.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They'll do it until his contract runs out in June/July


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, they took him out of Lesnar video package. They showed clips of Lesnar beating up people who Taker beat at WM. HHH,HBK,Henry were in it but.....no Punk(even though Punk is on the streak list too and Lesnar beat him up before)


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I'm done believing any of this is a work. Mania is 20 days away, and it makes zero business sense to have one of your top guys off of TV while making no references whatsoever to wrestling, being removed from WWE completely like he never existed, etc, going into the only big money PPV of the year. Makes no sense at all, and it's not something Vince would ever do. While Punk could certainly come back, there's no fucking way this was all a work designed to get Punk over on the fans. It would just mean he worked something out to come back. 

But yeah, HHH was most definitely taking a shot at him in that promo. And Punk being noticeably missing from the Taker streak promo, when he had the most recent match against him was also further proof. Vince is definitely pissed off at this point.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Opinion I'm trying to state as a fact./QUOTE]
> We all think of things differently, champ.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

CM Punk deserved all the disses.

- Punk doesn't get what he wants, he leaves.

- Bryan doesn't get what he wants, he keeps working hard and earns it.

now Punk doesn't look like anything but an ultimate loser. go cry somewhere else, him and his fans.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Sad. Punk quit and just wants to be known as Phillip Brooks. Now that clown HHH is taking shots at him....doesnt matter. Bryan has been proven as both their superiors....especially after the last 9 months.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> CM Punk deserved all the disses.
> 
> - Punk doesn't get what he wants, he leaves.
> 
> ...


wtf you talking about lol bryan is part of a damn storyline and hasn't even been a main eventer for 10 months yet he has no right to bitch

while cm punk has been a main eventer since mid 2011 and cm punk should of main evented the last 4 wrestlemanias

you dont go from holding the title for 434 days to feuding with the rock to facing taker for the streak at mania to facing brock lesnar at summerslam and then not main event mania when cm punk was easily one of the most over baby faces in the company but i guess orton and batista made more sense lol


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Kayfabe wise, why would Heyman include Punk. Punk was his client at the time and that would highlight his failure. It would be pretty damn dumb.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

#Mark said:


> The show is better than it was when Punk was here in the fall and winter. This RTWM is a hell of a lot better than last years and *would have been a million times worse if we were getting Punk/HHH instead of Bryan/HHH*.


Don't get me wrong i'm loving the Bryan storyline, but a million times worse? Either your the worlds biggest Bryan mark and have pictures of him in your bathroom or your insane!

Better than a Punk vs HHH feud? Maybe......but a millions time better. lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Powers of Pain said:


> Don't get me wrong i'm loving the Bryan storyline, but a million times worse? Either your the worlds biggest Bryan mark and have pictures of him in your bathroom or your insane!
> 
> Better than a Punk vs HHH feud? Maybe......but a millions time better. lol


No, what's insane is the Punk fans discrediting everything on the show just because he isn't on it. I like Punk, but I don't see how anyone can have more interest in a "this is Phil Brooks talking to Paul Levesque" feud over the natural Bryan/HHH angle we're getting now. Punk marks are way too entitled which is a shame because Punk had his moment in the sun and this is supposed to be Bryan's moment.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Powers of Pain said:


> Don't get me wrong i'm loving the Bryan storyline, but a million times worse? Either your the worlds biggest Bryan mark and have pictures of him in your bathroom or your insane!
> 
> Better than a Punk vs HHH feud? Maybe......but a millions time better. lol


Well, they were feuding over Nash texting himself, skinny fat ass, LOL!Married the bosses daughter. It... wasn't very good. Here, Bryan is the phoenix rising from the ashes no matter how many times Triple H has tried to end him as a title contender. The stakes feel higher here, but that's just me.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I lol'd when Batista wore that Gracie hoodie and said "I'M LEAVING!!"


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

oh, so they finally did the "took your ball and went home" line? 

Word!


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

p862011 said:


> wtf you talking about lol bryan is part of a damn storyline and hasn't even been a main eventer for 10 months yet he has no right to bitch
> 
> while cm punk has been a main eventer since mid 2011 and cm punk should of main evented the last 4 wrestlemanias
> 
> you dont go from holding the title for 434 days to feuding with the rock to facing taker for the streak at mania to facing brock lesnar at summerslam and then not main event mania when cm punk was easily one of the most over baby faces in the company but i guess orton and batista made more sense lol


oh... you worked so hard but didn't get what you want? how sad. but how about keep trying harder until you get what you want? like Bryan and many people around the world?


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm loving the sly digs at Punk, to be honest! I'm a fan and I want him back, but it's still funny to see Trips taking the occasional jab at him.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Monterossa said:


> CM Punk deserved all the disses.
> 
> - Punk doesn't get what he wants, he leaves.
> 
> ...


lol, when CM Punk doesn't gets what he wants that was real. When Bryan doesn't get what he wants it was storyline you moran. 

Right now Daniel Bryan is face of WWE, his storyline is even bigger than John Cena and WWE championship. CM Punk never gets that and he never get clean win over Cena. So why Daniel should be angry at WWE? Idiot...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Diss?

It was a cheap shot, pure and simple. Also, it sounded like simple bitching "waah, I couldn't get CM Punk back so I'll whine like a bitch".

Except for that cheap shot, I was enjoying HHH for the first time in forever last night. That sort of cheapness should be above him.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Who gives a fuck what it was. Punk is a crybaby and a selfish piece of shit. Good riddance, stay gone scumbag.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope wwe countines to take these jabs at punk. I'm so happy DB is main eventing wm this year he deserves it. I love that wwe is telling punk with out actually telling him that this could have been you. You could have had this push had you stayed. Even tho he never was going to get it lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

To my biggest little fan Mr CM Phil who took his ball and went home and now has to watch a man who no doubt took his spot get given everything he ever wanted. 

:hunter


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> oh... you worked so hard but didn't get what you want? how sad. but how about keep trying harder until you get what you want? like Bryan and many people around the world?


cm punk turns 36 years old this year he had been in wwe nearly a decade he doesn't want to wrestle in his 40's he saw that it wasn't ever gonna happen so he left i don't blame him he deserved to Main Event mania from 2012-2014 now


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

It was bound to happen....the rage HHH must have experienced when Punk buried him by rejecting a WM match


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

It's HHH, you think he isn't gonna stick the knife in Punk's back now that his gone, and walked out on HHH and their match at Mania? Of course he will, thing is Punk looked brilliant on Walking Dead (no ****) he looked healthy for once and good on him, he needed the break. But what pissed HHH off and I reckon I could be right is that Punk looked so happy whilst honestly not giving a fuck, you really think Punk will care about their little jabs and insults?

It was always gonna get ugly the way it ended, that's HHH's nature and Punk is stubborn as they get it was always gonna get like this and will only get worse.

Anyways, good on HHH for saying it I'm sure he feels so much better after it all because I think Punk might be at home crying.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

WWE already won "this", at the end of the day the WWE machine keeps rollin and what's CM Punk doing?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone noticed the WWE Network Commercial "top backstabbers" or something with CM Punk in it


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> To my biggest little fan Mr CM Phil who took his ball and went home and now has to watch a man who no doubt took his spot get given everything he ever wanted.
> 
> :hunter


:lol

It IS ironic. Bryan is going to get everything Punk ever wanted at a Wrestlemania, and specifically so, because Punk left, or it would not have happened.

:damn


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

I think your over analyzing it. All he said was most people would of taken there ball and went home. Sure Punk did that but you never know if triple h actually reffered to him.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Punk didnt get what he wanted, he left.

WWE didnt get what they wanted, they are taking jabs at him.

Simple as that. And its not a big deal, it will be forgotten in a few years when Punk returns.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> WWE already won "this", at the end of the day the WWE machine keeps rollin and what's CM Punk doing?


Chilling at home and and being happy for once. 

Punk was definitely unprofessional for leaving but he's not taking shots at the WWE or whining on twitter or anything. He just does not give a fuck about them anymore. It makes WWE look bitter as shit for making little nods to him thinking he'll care instead of moving on.

WWE is basically the bitter ex in this relationship.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

I lost mass respect for Punk. Says he loves the business but leaves when they need him most, and because of it, they have to completely re-do plans for their biggest show. CM BITCH! CM BITCH! CM BITCH!

And as you can see, this is coming from an ex-CM Punk worshipper.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Oakue said:


> :lol
> 
> It IS ironic. Bryan is going to get everything Punk ever wanted at a Wrestlemania, and specifically so, because Punk left, or it would not have happened.
> 
> :damn


Didn´t notice that. :lmao


:ti at Punk. Shit happens.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

SideburnGuru said:


> So, I get that WWE is going to completely vilify Punk at any chance they get. Hell, even the crowd noticed it. It was slightly entertaining, I guess.
> 
> I'm just wondering how many months we're going to get with Punk nods and him being cut from video packages, etc.
> 
> Was pretty good. Did have to laugh afterwards though. *While CM Punk is out at Talking Dead, professionally not making any nods or mentions of the WWE in anyway, they still have to throw out insults.* Never claimed they were mature, to be fair.


He bitched out and went the fuck home cos he didn't get his way, don't try to make it sound like Punk's the mature one here, he acted like a petulant child, they're calling him out on it, fair play to them.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol hhh and the punk haters on here are more butt hurt over punk leaving than actual punk marks. Lol at them.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

That diss makes me wonder if we're going to see a Punk return sooner rather than later. Why diss a guy if he's not going to be back soon?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's WWE's petty mindset. They have this superior "How dare you leave us" mindset so they can never take/accept it when someone decides to leave.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Lol hhh and the punk haters on here are more butt hurt over punk leaving than actual punk marks. Lol at them.


Butthurt about a guy making his career off of loving wrestling and ends up being beloved by smarks gave up and bitched out? yeah, i'm butthurt.

He quit because he didn't get his dream of main eventing wrestlemania.
Fuck that, you don't think Kofi Kingston dreams of main eventing wrestlemania?
Ziggler doesn't dream about it?
Mark Henry? the list goes on forever.

Did they quit? no, because they're not over entitled assholes. People love Punk because he openly admits to being a dick, yet he does nothing to change? that makes him worse than someone who doesn't know they're a douchebag, the fuck is his excuse?

This whole situation fucking infuriates me, honestly. But I think the fact that Punk marks are defending him on his '5 year old who broke the cookie jar' defence are infinitely more irritating.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Eh, no one cares tbqh. Punk went home. Hunter should avoid talking about him. 

I do find funny that Bryan will have a dream Mania moment that Punk would kill to have though.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Not including Punk in the video package was hilarious. I can't believe they are actually gonna give him some kind of "Benoit" treatment. It´s only going to make Punk chants worse. So, not the smart decision if they want to stop them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> It's WWE's petty mindset. They have this superior "How dare you leave us" mindset so they can never take/accept it when someone decides to leave.


Pretty much this, we all knew it would eventually happen if/when it became clear to Vince and HHH that they couldn't get Punk back. The jabs were subtle and I doubt Punk cares, and if it makes the WWE feel better about themselves, hey go for it.

I actually think making BOOtista say on camera that he has never quit anything in his life was a bigger jab at a talent than anything they did to Punk to be honest.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

"Riff"/"diss" Punk? Everything HHH says/said about Punk, is the truth.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> Eh, no one cares tbqh. Punk went home. Hunter should avoid talking about him.
> 
> I do find funny that Bryan will have a dream Mania moment that Punk would kill to have though.


Yeah, it is kinda irritating though. Punk really got a shit deal. 

"HE GOT A LONG TITLE REIGN AND A MATCH WITH TAKER OMG HOW MUCH MORE DO YOU NEED?" The guy still didn't get to main event WM with that long ass title reign. He was still snubbed off. And the reason was STILL unclear. 



MaybeLock said:


> Not including Punk in the video package was hilarious. I can't believe they are actually gonna give him some kind of "Benoit" treatment. It´s only going to make Punk chants worse. So, not the smart decision if they want to stop them.


You're damn right. And it's just an immature mentality is all it really comes down to. They can't take Punk out of history. Period.



Headliner said:


> It's WWE's petty mindset. They have this superior "How dare you leave us" mindset so they can never take/accept it when someone decides to leave.


Sadly. Petty is probably the most fitting word for their mind set.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> It's WWE's petty mindset. They have this superior "How dare you leave us" mindset so they can never take/accept it when someone decides to leave.


"How dare you want me to stay even though I still have a contract!! you hired me but I don't want to work so I'm chilling at my place, how dare you insult me for not going to work!!"

unk6


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Zig-Kick. said:


> Butthurt about a guy making his career off of loving wrestling and ends up being beloved by smarks gave up and bitched out? yeah, i'm butthurt.
> 
> He quit because he didn't get his dream of main eventing wrestlemania.
> Fuck that, you don't think Kofi Kingston dreams of main eventing wrestlemania?
> ...


:lol yeah they can dream about it but what does that have to do with Punk. The guy is a much bigger star than them, he's the #2 guy in the company. He earned to ME WM after all the quality he produced in the past 3 years, nobody and I mean nobody had better feuds, and matches in those years, the guy delivers big time when it matters. He's the only top guy that never ME WM for the last time I can remember. 

I don't have to defend him in this, both are wrong but more likely WWE for spitting on his face when they planned Batista and Orton to ME WM when he deserve it much more.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't get why the wwe is reacting like they have. Punk left but he's no Benoit and he had every right to leave as after the rumble the wwe was going in a shit direction which luckily the fans voiced against. 

I'm sure hhh and his ego was a huge reason why cm punk left. HHH needs to realise the he was one of the greatest heels of all time but when it comes to management he's got no clue of what's 'best for business'


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

CM Punk probably already expected it and doesn't care.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sonnen Says said:


> Seriously he was half assing it obviously and was exausted that's one of the main reasons he left. His last feud with Brock was great, they get better every week. Punk was reading the script ever since and he said in comic con he's tired of arguing with the writers and was doing everything they asked. When Punk brings it he brings it big.
> 
> Also I don't care if you don't miss him, enjoy the show it's awesome right :lol.


So you support Punk half assing wrestling because he's "burnt out" ya great excuse. He's a cry baby who didn't get what he wanted thats why he left. And the show has been enjoyable maybe watch it instead of stalking Punk lol


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk was mistreated in the last year, company was going in an awful direction. Him leaving has helped bryan get a push, other than that? Nothing! Proves him leaving was the right move! He is bigger than a match to hhh where he would probably have lost again.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

DanM3 said:


> I don't get why the wwe is reacting like they have. Punk left but he's no Benoit and he had every right to leave as after the rumble the wwe was going in a shit direction which luckily the fans voiced against.
> 
> I'm sure hhh and his ego was a huge reason why cm punk left. HHH needs to realise the he was one of the greatest heels of all time but when it comes to management he's got no clue of what's 'best for business'


For fucks sake, he didn't have every right to leave, he has a contract and a commitment to fulfil it, the only reason there isn't a shitload of legal action right now is because they want Punk back cos he's money.

You *DON'T* walk out on a contract.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

ajmaf625 said:


> So you support Punk half assing wrestling because he's "burnt out" ya great excuse. He's a cry baby who didn't get what he wanted thats why he left. And the show has been enjoyable maybe watch it instead of stalking Punk lol


He's human he's exhausted and was injured during that time, and it's not an excuse it's the way it is. That happens to every wrestler at some point. He never took a break from wrestling since he started until now. He stood up for himself that's the way I see it but I don't know why he left nobody knows except him.

Enjoyable :lol 90% of the show is filler. I don't care if you're used to seeing shit TV alright.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Punk was mistreated in the last year, company was going in an awful direction. Him leaving has helped bryan get a push, other than that? Nothing! Proves him leaving was the right move! *He is bigger than a match to hhh* where he would probably have lost again.


Curious, What do you think should have been the right match for Punk at Mania, At this point in time i think a win over HHH does more for a guy than a win against Randy & Dave.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Punk never grew up, should have had a tinnie and chilled before falling on his own sword



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

ShadowCat said:


> Curious, What do you think should have been the right match for Punk at Mania, At this point in time i think a win over HHH does more for a guy than a win against Randy & Dave.


Honestly? I think what should have happened was Bryan winning title at Survivor Series with help from Punk, which in turn started a feud between them, punk wins rumble, then faces bryan at wm for title, turning heel in process by joining hhh and steph n doing an austin on rock at wm 17. Just what I think should have happened. They are/were the two most over in the company today.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Zig-Kick. said:


> For fucks sake, he didn't have every right to leave, he has a contract and a commitment to fulfil it, the only reason there isn't a shitload of legal action right now is because they want Punk back cos he's money.
> 
> You *DON'T* walk out on a contract.


For fucks sake stone cold, Brett, warrior ect have all walked out of their contracts and all is forgiven. Even the rock walked out the day after mania. Wrestlers leave their contracts early all the time. You don't know anything about punks contract appart from it's up in July. He may have not done anything wrong as he's not appeared with any other company

Let's face it if I walked out on my contrat at work fuck all will happen 

Although I appreciate that from your post I can assume your educated in law, specifically the binding law of a contract


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The diss towards Punk that was real subtle was the Batista one.

Batista wears a Gracie hoodie and says he's "going home".

Shows up later in the night anyway

Renee Young interview after that appearance, and he says he's not leaving and he's never quit anything in his life

^Subtle, but it was there


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

At this point i just don't give a fuck about CM Punk, he can stay the fuck home


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

In truth, it's petty to resort to cheap shots like that. The best thing would be to simply do nothing. That would be the classy way.

CM Punk was on the Talking Dead and didn't resort to any cheap shot or anything that can even be mistaken for one. He acted cool, relaxed, rested up and like he didn't have a care in the world. 

In my opinion, that was HHH's only fault last night and I'm a big detractor of his. It shouldn't have been done at all.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Wasn't even directed at Punk. It was a line that makes sense in the storyline and smarks trying to make it seem like HHH is firing shots at Punk. Grow up. He doesn't need to do that, WWE are distancing themselves from Punk, why would they continue to take shots at a man they aren't even acknowledging?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Washington Irving said:


> Wasn't even directed at Punk. It was a line that makes sense in the storyline and smarks trying to make it seem like HHH is firing shots at Punk. Grow up. He doesn't need to do that, WWE are distancing themselves from Punk, why would they continue to take shots at a man they aren't even acknowledging?


The word of the day is: Oblivious.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

SideburnGuru said:


> The word of the day is: Oblivious.


I'm not oblivious because people are reaching and trying to see things the way they want to.

WWE and HHH are not dedicating a single ounce of their creative time to "firing shots" at CM Punk. People see what they want to see. HHH says a line that makes PERFECT SENSE given the story they are telling that also could be seen as a "shot" at Punk. Just because something seems like one thing, doesn't mean that it is.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Washington Irving said:


> I'm not oblivious because people are reaching and trying to see things the way they want to.
> 
> WWE and HHH are not dedicating a single ounce of their creative time to "firing shots" at CM Punk. People see what they want to see. HHH says a line that makes PERFECT SENSE given the story they are telling that also could be seen as a "shot" at Punk. Just because something seems like one thing, doesn't mean that it is.


"because you didn't take your ball and go home".
Half the damn crowd even chanted Punk. The Batista/Gracie hoodie thing. 

That Paul Heyman segment last week? 

Yeah, they're bitter. It's obvious.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I loved how they completely excluded him from the Undertaker/Brock video package. It would've also made sense to mention him among Taker's latest victims who Brock has beat but nope, zero mentions whatsoever. :lol

Hopefully things stay the way they are. He'll eventually become so irrelevant that WWE can afford to reject him without feeling like they lost anything. Punk leaving has made things better in so many ways. Not only has the RTWM has gotten suddenly better, I also win by not having to see him again.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

well if they want to get him back they are not doing a good job


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:floyd1 Some of these Punk marks in here making it hard for the reasonable ones



SideburnGuru said:


> So, I get that WWE is going to completely vilify Punk at any chance they get. Hell, even the crowd noticed it. It was slightly entertaining, I guess.
> 
> I'm just wondering how many months we're going to get with Punk nods and him being cut from video packages, etc.
> 
> Was pretty good. Did have to laugh afterwards though. While CM Punk is out at Talking Dead, professionally not making any nods or mentions of the WWE in anyway, they still have to throw out insults. Never claimed they were mature, to be fair.


I'd say they'll carry on the insults until mania, if I had to guess.

As far as him being on Talking Dead, yeah maybe he didn't go in on them there because that wasn't the time or place to do it. I'm not saying he would if he had the chance, but just because he's not taking shots at them on that occasion, doesn't mean he wont either. Maybe he will after the jabs last night or maybe as this guy said... 


> Happenstan said:
> 
> 
> > Are you forgetting a certain UFC fighter flashing Steph's phone number? Where do you think he got it from? Tonight wasn't a first strike, it was a receipt.


he's finding other ways and other people to do his dirty work so he looks like the bigger man :draper2



Sonnen Says said:


> People can shit on Punk all they want but the show tonight was so boring 90% of the show was filler apart from the great ending. This year is hell. This is like the worse RTWM in a long time.


so the shows weren't filled with a ton of filler when he was here? Be serious. Punk having a segment or match on the card isnt gonna make an otherwise shitty show (in your opinion) great, especially when he was dropping generic, Cena-type promos and half-assing it in the ring for the last 5-6 months. If you seriously think this is the worst RTWM in a long time, you must be new to watching wwe.



Sonnen Says said:


> Seriously he was half assing it obviously and was exausted that's one of the main reasons he left. His last feud with Brock was great, they get better every week. Punk was reading the script ever since and he said in comic con he's tired of arguing with the writers and was doing everything they asked. When Punk brings it he brings it big.
> 
> Also I don't care if you don't miss him, enjoy the show it's awesome right :lol.


So he's exhausted...ok? I'm sure half the roster is too. He couldn't hold on for another few months until his contract was up or at the very least until mania was over? If he felt like his body wasn't gonna hold up, he couldn't have been a grown ass man and let them know that he needed to take time off to get right? 

So you're condoning giving sub par performances ever though you're getting paid top dollar? :ti some fans I swear



p862011 said:


> wtf you talking about lol bryan is part of a damn storyline and hasn't even been a main eventer for 10 months yet he has no right to bitch
> 
> while cm punk has been a main eventer since mid 2011 and cm punk should of main evented the last 4 wrestlemanias
> 
> you dont go from holding the title for 434 days to feuding with the rock to facing taker for the streak at mania to facing brock lesnar at summerslam and then not main event mania when cm punk was easily one of the most over baby faces in the company but i guess orton and batista made more sense lol


so now he's entitled to WM main events? Hilarious, and LEL @ he should've main evented the last 4 manias. Why? Because you like him? 



Shadowcran said:


> Diss?
> 
> It was a cheap shot, pure and simple. *Also, it sounded like simple bitching "waah, I couldn't get CM Punk back so I'll whine like a bitch".*
> 
> Except for that cheap shot, I was enjoying HHH for the first time in forever last night. That sort of cheapness should be above him.


Yeah I'm sure that's it, even though HHH didn't want him back and they're doing just fine without him



p862011 said:


> cm punk turns 36 years old this year he had been in wwe nearly a decade he doesn't want to wrestle in his 40's he saw that it wasn't ever gonna happen so he left i don't blame him he deserved to Main Event mania from 2012-2014 now


So now it's gone from the last 4 manias to the last two? 



Cmpunk91 said:


> Lol hhh and the punk haters on here are more butt hurt over punk leaving than actual punk marks. Lol at them.


Do you know what butt hurt means? Why wouldn't Punk haters be *happy* he's gone?



Headliner said:


> It's WWE's petty mindset. They have this superior "How dare you leave us" mindset so they can never take/accept it when someone decides to leave.


Nah, it's more than that. It's the manner in which he left. There have been guys who've left that don't get daggers. Punk marks are quick to throw the "disrespect" label around, but the fact is not only did he disrespect Trips and the other higher ups, he disrespected his co workers and the fans because he couldn't believe he wasn't in the ME of mania. I'm willing to bet if he had just let his contract run out, he wouldn't be getting jabs thrown his way.



Sonnen Says said:


> :lol yeah they can dream about it but what does that have to do with Punk. The guy is a much bigger star than them, he's the #2 guy in the company. He earned to ME WM after all the quality he produced in the past 3 years, nobody and I mean nobody had better feuds, and matches in those years, the guy delivers big time when it matters. He's the only top guy that never ME WM for the last time I can remember.
> 
> I don't have to defend him in this, both are wrong but more likely WWE for spitting on his face when they planned Batista and Orton to ME WM when he deserve it much more.


So he hasn't ME'd mania...well that's unfortunate. Still doesn't mean he 's right or just for walking out because he viewed himself as more than others did.

Yeah I'm sure the plan all along was to spit in his face. To disrespect Punk by not giving him whatever he wants. I sure he's the only guy in the back that wanted, or thought, he should be in the ME of mania :StephenA2



DanM3 said:


> I don't get why the wwe is reacting like they have. Punk left but he's no Benoit and he had every right to leave as after the rumble the wwe was going in a shit direction which luckily the fans voiced against.
> 
> I'm sure hhh and his ego was a huge reason why cm punk left. HHH needs to realise the he was one of the greatest heels of all time but when it comes to management he's got no clue of what's 'best for business'


:lel is all this post deserves



Cmpunk91 said:


> Punk was mistreated in the last year, company was going in an awful direction. Him leaving has helped bryan get a push, other than that? Nothing! Proves him leaving was the right move! He is bigger than a match to hhh where he would probably have lost again.


Oh, so he's helping Bryan now? What a guy.

LEL @ him being bigger than a match with the top heel in the company



Sonnen Says said:


> He's human he's exhausted and was injured during that time, and it's not an excuse it's the way it is. That happens to every wrestler at some point. He never took a break from wrestling since he started until now. He stood up for himself that's the way I see it but I don't know why he left nobody knows except him.
> 
> Enjoyable :lol 90% of the show is filler. I don't care if you're used to seeing shit TV alright.


So he wasn't exhausted and injured when he was feuding with Brock? Amazing how he can put on the MOTY and the marks dont mention that, but the minute he starts not giving a fuck and starts going through the motions, out come the excuses.

Funny, you laughing at someone when you think one guy can take a show from shit to greatness


----------



## CrowHardy (Feb 17, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> I loved how they completely excluded him from the Undertaker/Brock video package. It would've also made sense to mention him among Taker's latest victims who Brock has beat but nope, zero mentions whatsoever. :lol
> 
> Hopefully things stay the way they are. He'll eventually become so irrelevant that WWE can afford to reject him without feeling like they lost anything. *Punk leaving has made things better in so many ways. Not only has the RTWM has gotten suddenly better*, I also win by not having to see him again.


Lol.. Punk's departure only benefits Daniel Bryan, everything else apart of HHH-Bryan sucks.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

SideburnGuru said:


> "because you didn't take your ball and go home".
> Half the damn crowd even chanted Punk. The Batista/Gracie hoodie thing.
> 
> That Paul Heyman segment last week?
> ...


Did Daniel Bryan suffer all the shit and not take his ball and go home? Yes. The point is relevant and aimed at Bryan in kayfabe. HHH is not shooting on Punk mid-promo with Bryan. Did the crowd chant for Punk? Yeah, they did. They "saw" the same thing. Never said people aren't seeing it, but they're seeing something that isn't even there.

This is a case of people hearing something and thinking "hey, that COULD be aimed at Punk so it MUST be aimed at Punk". Yet WWE (other than the Heyman segment) aren't even acknowledging the guy. It was just a line in a promo, nothing more and nothing less. People love to think that they're clever and seeing things, unfortunately you're all reading far too much into it.

I suppose there's no point in trying to convince marks that HHH isn't slandering "their boy" any chance that he can get.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Some butthurt marks here. :ti


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CrowHardy said:


> Lol.. Punk's departure only benefits Daniel Bryan, everything else apart of HHH-Bryan sucks.


Oh hey there, Soulrollins. It was nice not having you around.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Fair game I thought.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

At this point, he needs to help a brother out and be a guest on Colt Cabana's podcast.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Headliner said:


> It's WWE's petty mindset. They have this superior "How dare you leave us" mindset so they can never take/accept it when someone decides to leave.


*The guy had a contract that he breached by leaving. They have every right to be mad.*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Punk like the little bitch he is walked out on the company in it's most crucial time of the year all because he felt he deserved better than what he was getting. 

I understand not being happy with the company but at the very least he should have stuck through until after Mania before leaving. He deserves everything thrown at him and has proven he never deserved to be the top guy and never had it in him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> *Punk like the little bitch he is walked out on the company in it's most crucial time of the year all because he felt he deserved better than what he was getting.*
> 
> I understand not being happy with the company but at the very least he should have stuck through until after Mania before leaving. He deserves everything thrown at him and has proven he never deserved to be the top guy and never had it in him.


Neither of us knows why he walked out. It's not known for sure. Assuming things is pointless.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Apparently ...Batista walking out on Raw..was partially another jab at Punk walking out lol


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

All Triple H wanted was to have a little feud with him at WM. What does CM Punk do? Walk away. Basically hurt him and brake his heart...


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*It doesn't change the fact that he walked out.*


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *The guy had a contract that he breached by leaving. They have every right to be mad.*


Punk is a bit of a dick in general but the WWE deserve everything they get for passing them off as "independent contractors". If they don't like people walking out then give they should give their employees proper contracts, at least then they'll be able to press charges if somebody decides to just walk away. They won't do that though because then they'll have to treat them like human beings and pay them off properly when they decide to release their talent, instead of just giving them a measly 30 days pay.

If they're angry about people walking out on them then they should stop being so greedy, because as long as Punk doesn't work for another company they're powerless to stop him leaving, and it's their own fault.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

This will never end will it? Yet many on here continue to spill their garbage propaganda.

First thing first is that for the 905461 time know one on here knows what happened, yea he may very well have taken his ball and went home but no one knows that to be true. So why are we assuming? Unless your Punk himself or Vince I think your opinions are absolutely shit in regards to why he left.

That brings me on to this points, if many of you people on here who continually go on like broken records about how much you hate Punk really hate him so much, I cannot fathom or get my head around why the fuck you continue to post about him? Get the fuck over it, honestly you's are worse then the marks and I keep saying it time and time again I'm so over reading negative bullshit about the guy, it's like you have nothing better to do then pick on every little flaw. Maybe I should start bombing every Bryan thread saying "that he only got the mainevent cause Punk" left, because I would put my house on it many on here would be doing the same if the roles were reversed.

People carrying on like the RTWM "is so much better without him", "thank God I don't have to see him again" and immature shit like that is so fucking old now, get over it his gone go have a fucking party and celebrate for all I care but this continuous bashing of a wrestler who you don't like is absurd.

HHH's diss was standard HHH, does it surprise you? No, it surprised me how long he took to start dissing Punk tbh, but of course it was inevitable. I hope he doesn't think Punk will care, because I doubt he will otherwise Punk would never have left, he was obviously in a contempt mindset to walk away and good on him.

The WWE can continue to give him the Benoit treatment, that's fine many fans like me will never forget his contribution to the business regardless of what the company attempts to do, his work was memeorable and has created himself a great career to look back on which countless memorable moments and a distinct few game changing moments, which many other stars can't claim.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> They can do whatever the hell they want.


yep. punk fucking sucks. the wwe wouldn't even want his ass if they had some legitimate mega stars. he's basically a last resort, that's ALL he's ever been. he doesn't have the in-ring ability of a hennig or angle, and his anti-hero gimmick is a sorry rip off of austin. lol, fuck cm punk.

:flip


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

kennedy=god said:


> Punk is a bit of a dick in general but the WWE deserve everything they get for passing them off as "independent contractors". If they don't like people walking out then give they should give their employees proper contracts, at least then they'll be able to press charges if somebody decides to just walk away. They won't do that though because then they'll have to treat them like human beings and pay them off properly when they decide to release their talent, instead of just giving them a measly 30 days pay.
> 
> If they're angry about people walking out on them then they should stop being so greedy, because as long as Punk doesn't work for another company they're powerless to stop him leaving, and it's their own fault.


*Let's not bring another topic into this. Punk walked out, he was wrong. WWE Corporate may be a bunch of jackasses, but so is Punk.*



Cobalt said:


> This will never end will it? Yet many on here continue to spill their garbage propaganda.
> 
> First thing first is that for the 905461 time know one on here knows what happened, yea he may very well have taken his ball and went home but no one knows that to be true. So why are we assuming? Unless your Punk himself or Vince I think your opinions are absolutely shit in regards to why he left.
> 
> ...


*There is no debate on whether Punk took his ball and went home. He did. The reason why, that's the question.*


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Let's not bring another topic into this. Punk walked out, he was wrong. WWE Corporate may be a bunch of jackasses, but so is Punk.*
> 
> 
> *There is no debate on whether Punk took his ball and went home. He did. The reason why, that's the question.*


Until we know why, then don't judge. For all we know it could be very justifiable and many of us would have acted the same way, reserve the judgement that's all I am saying.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I thought it was class that they had a little dig at him but it kinda made the segment lose momentum just for that split second. Everyone was invested in it at that point and HHH kind of went out his way to mention Punk when there was no real need to do that.

I'm thinking maybe he mentioned him because Punk will cost him the match at WM against Bryan. I know it's looking unlikely but i'm still saying it's a work lol.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

ABrown said:


> so the shows weren't filled with a ton of filler when he was here? Be serious. Punk having a segment or match on the card isnt gonna make an otherwise shitty show (in your opinion) great, especially when he was dropping generic, Cena-type promos and half-assing it in the ring for the last 5-6 months. If you seriously think this is the worst RTWM in a long time, you must be new to watching wwe.
> 
> 
> So he's exhausted...ok? I'm sure half the roster is too. He couldn't hold on for another few months until his contract was up or at the very least until mania was over? If he felt like his body wasn't gonna hold up, he couldn't have been a grown ass man and let them know that he needed to take time off to get right?
> ...


Last RTWM was better than this year less filler for sure. RR and EC was much better than this year, Rock/Punk feud was awesome and the rest of the show was actually building up the right way. After EC Punk/Taker, HHH/Lesnar, Cena/Rock they had their moments and not to forget that Cena/Punk great match they had in Raw. This year is just uncertain and looks like things was changed at the last minute every week. This year is much worse. Everything about Batista/Orton just sucks, Brock/Taker started very well but plummeted now since Brock will only show up the Raw before WM and all we gonna have is Paul/Taker on the mic every damn week until that night and then we have Bray/Cena nothing exciting about it, and just horribly made apart from Bray awesome mic work, and also we have a guy who's leagues on his own on the mic compared to Bryan doing the most work and it's kinda lame that we are having repeated matches in Bryan/Orton and Sheamus/Christian for no reason it gets unappealing every time. The rest of the show is just filler and it's not helping that only HHH/Bryan is good so far in a 3 painful hours show. 

Yes it's the worse RTWM for the last I can remember tell me which was worse than this year RTWM? 13, 12, 11 (Better buildups), 10, 09, etc. are better than this year. It's painful to sit through 3 hours just to enjoy one segment. Everything else is filler and a complete afterthought. 

Stop acting like you know exactly why he left and im not defending him for leaving. The reality is he wants to ME WM and he deserves it. Just because he haven't done anything great in the past 6 months doesn't mean it's his fault. Also being exhausted and injured doesn't help. Yeah he put on a MOTY with Brock but you're giving him Rybcack/Axel for 3 months or so ever since and you expect him to steal the show, and been giving nothing to work with not a good way to build a top star for WM. Cena haven't done shit for years yet he gets title shots after title shots and all the spotlights in the world. Any wrestler will lose his passion if you gonna treat him like this, he went from being a top star to a complete afterthought for months, far away from the ME scene. Witnessing horrible MEs in PPVs with Bryan/Orton and Orton/Cena I bet you love it. 

Fact is this year RTWM will have been better if Punk stayed, we could have less filler at least.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I thought it was class that they had a little dig at him but it kinda made the segment lose momentum just for that split second. Everyone was invested in it at that point and HHH kind of went out his way to mention Punk when there was no real need to do that.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe he mentioned him because Punk will cost him the match at WM against Bryan. I know it's looking unlikely but i'm still saying it's a work lol.


The subtlety at which they are doing this is nowhere near the levels of outright hostility they threw at Austin or even outright saying Hogan was gone and not coming back... it makes you stop and wonder because all it does is force fans to remember Punk is gone and doesn't let them move on. So that little wonder in the back of your head that it's work is understandeable... and I'd totally mark out of he shows up at Mania to screw the Authority over big time. 

Will it happen? Probably not... but usually the WWE's pettiness is far more overt than this.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

kennedy=god said:


> Punk is a bit of a dick in general but the WWE deserve everything they get for passing them off as "independent contractors". If they don't like people walking out then give they should give their employees proper contracts, at least then they'll be able to press charges if somebody decides to just walk away. They won't do that though because then they'll have to treat them like human beings and pay them off properly when they decide to release their talent, instead of just giving them a measly 30 days pay.
> 
> If they're angry about people walking out on them then they should stop being so greedy, because as long as Punk doesn't work for another company they're powerless to stop him leaving, and it's their own fault.


 Yeah the independent contractor thing is such garbage and it amazes me they get away with it. Punk should have been more professional but if it is better for him personally and mentally so be it, but at least Punk should have the deceny to tell Vince and Hunter personally, and thank them for the opprotunity, but he just doesn't agree with their direction and he is to burnt out. Just tell the truth and thank them for the platform. Don't have to be evasive or a dick about it. Who knows maybe he did communicate with them and if he did thats all that really matters.


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck vince, fuck HHH who would want to be professional towards them? They've happily left people in the gutter time and time again. Great work punk for walking out on them, I bet HHH was livid being turned down for that WMXXX match, hilarious.


----------



## NinjaRollins (Mar 19, 2014)

"Punk will never be back, thank god."

Hopefully you're right. I think I would quit watching wrestling if he returned.



Dudechi said:


> What would punk have changed?
> 
> 
> Come out every week and say "I'm mad and I'm looking for a fight!" Then say a swear word that gets bleeped, have a lazy match, couple of shitty kicks, then struggle to get a bigger guy on his shoulders for a GTS.... Boom! Miss the GTS but still get the pin because SuperPunk doesn't lose.
> ...


Hahaha, so true. You're on a roll. I thought I was the only one who noticed this.



Monterossa said:


> CM Punk deserved all the disses.
> 
> - Punk doesn't get what he wants, he leaves.
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol It's hilarious how butt-hurt WWE gets when someone dares to have a life outside of the precious WWE bubble. I am sure Punk was laughing at home with how pathetic their lil jabs at him were. 

I am happy Punk took a stand and finally got sick of the shitty way their were booking his character. Punk was by far the most over guy they had on the roster. 

Punk could of been the Austin of this era but they purposely held him back and it was sickening to watch. He deserved better and it's good to see someone in the business not just satisfied with being on TV. Punk has a true passion in this business that I wish more current guys on the roster had.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Even as a Punk mark, I'm getting tired of seeing all these threads pop up when we have no concrete facts, aside from: he's gone. As we've all said, nobody but Punk and Vince really know what's going on. I honestly feel like the jabs they've made have been subtle and directed specifically at him. However, the fact that even jabs are being done and not an all out defamation of his character could still be a good thing, a potential return. The "when" of that, I have no idea. I saw Talking Dead and Punk looks well rested and healthy, like he's managed to get some quality rest in. He's also still been silent on Twitter and made no mention of WWE during the show. I think if he wanted to shoot on the company, he would do it. Do I agree his timing to walk out was bad? Yes. Do I support him or any other wrestler who reaches their breaking point? Yes. The IWC seems so fickle with who they support. Punk has on record stated he has no problem playing the Macho Man to John Cena's Hulk Hogan. The passion he has and has shown for the business, I wish more current stars had that. But, to judge someone who has given their all to something they love and who has work hard to perfected his craft; should only garner respect. I don't see anyone on these forums talking about the NXT or WWE contract they've earned, so how can you judge someone who has put in over 10 years? If Punk (or anyone for that matter) was offered specifics and those weren't met (contract) or you didn't like the direction the company or your job was going--would you really stick it out and be miserable? To the point where you didn't care anymore? That'd be insane, to willingly put yourself through such conditions & stress. I can't even being to imagine the toll a job like professional wrestling--at the WWE level, takes on you physically or mentally.

I can remember when this whole thing first started after the RR. There were "insider sources" stating that Punk had to go through the post concussion evaluation. That he passed the required tests, but, was told to go out and tell the crowd something specific for kayfabe, to which Punk said he wasn't going to go out there and "tell them that bullshit"...

So, again, and for the millionth time: we have no idea what's really gone down behind the scenes. Deal with it, get over it, if you hate Punk, stop talking about him, stop bashing someone for having a job you only wish you had or who had the balls to stand up for what he felt was right at the time & best for him and his personal well being. Fuck the "timing" of when it was done. If you reach your breaking point and need to GTFO for your own sanity who cares if you "walked out" before the biggest PPV? Why care about what he's done? The product adjusted, moved some folks around, edited story lines and now we're poised for the (hopefully) big DB pay off at WM30. Stop speculating "what happened", it makes you look like an asshole. As for the other Punk marks, stop posting "news" from bullshit dirt sheets and let the situation resolve itself. I remain confident that at some point, be it on WWE or at some random Comic Con panel, CM Punk will give the details.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

NinjaRollins said:


> Exactly.


Proof that Punk haters aren't smart enough to learn how to edit a post instead of fucking triple posting. 

Can't ask them to have good taste if they don't even have common sense. 

For fuck's sake, to all of you. The point wasn't if you like him or not. While I appreciate the people being reasonable about t, and I think the morons going around non-stop telling everyone who doesn't give a fuck about them how much they dislike Punk, this was meant to be for the dissing. 

Jesus.


----------



## CROW€ (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't wait for HHH to sit on the Ramp and cut a promo

HHH: I like you bryan I like you a lot better then people I buried in the back. I dislike this idea your the best cause your not I'm the Best. IM BEST FOR BUISNESS since I carried Shawn's bags and ive been hated and vilified since. [Insert Dwayne jabs here and vanilla midgets getting over here] i'll like to think when I kill the Yes movement this place will be a better place but Its going to get hijacked with cm punk chants and doofus random chants :HHH2


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

Just remember CM Punk is a piece of shit for walking out on a company that he thought had piss poor management and didn't recognize his talent.

I'm sure no member of this board has ever left any job ever.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

SideburnGuru said:


> Proof that Punk haters aren't smart enough tolerant how to edit a post instead of fucking triple posting.
> 
> Can't ask them to have good taste if they don't even have common sense.
> 
> ...


Are you honestly surprised it turned to this?

We have our usual "we hate Punk army" bombard every thread with their shit, it's fucking pathetic.

Anyways, on to my point which is if Punk was coming back I think things would be different, I think they would mention it and play it out as a story. They only mentioned it in Chicago because they had to, the crowd were still hostile as I can remember back into the AE days but it did kerb them a little.

Look no one knows shit, guessing has gotten us no where as it has for the past 2 months, it's sad no doubt (for the ones who are reasonable about his achievements) he had a lot left to give IMO, but the way he acted from Summerslam showed that something wasn't right.

People calling him a douche etc is justified, but not in regards to him leaving? Why is a he a pathetic individual? How do you guys know what has happened? No one does and it does my head continuously reading about it.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't see the problem in WWE having subliminal digs at CM Punk. Punk shit on them first by walking out and not honouring his contract. Regardless of the excuses you Punk marks come up with HHH was spot on. 

Bryan has stuck around and waded through shit since Summerslam and will get his reward at Wrestlemania.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:dino

Austin walks out - fine.

Punk walks out - not fine.


Rampant hypocrisy displayed.

iper1


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

CM Punk is what's best for business. I find it hilarious that hhh has not gotten over the fact that Punk turned down a wm match with him as he felt it was beneath him. Hhh being so butthurt over it is hilarious.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

World's Best said:


> :dino
> 
> Austin walks out - fine.
> 
> ...


To be fair Austin never voiced his displeasure with wwe publicly as much times punk has..worked shoot or actual shoot.plus punks not willing to do all the stuff to be the guy encompasses. Going to presses as often as cena, charities etc.

I don't mind him leaving but i think hijacking cause he chose to left is stupid. If it comes back, fine he comes back, if not wwe fans need to focus their efforts on the younger and upcoming talents instead of a bitter self admitted pompous guy lol


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Batista walking out of the arena with his Gracie hoodie was a diss too IMO 











anyone?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cmpunk91 said:


> CM Punk is what's best for business. I find it hilarious that hhh has not gotten over the fact that Punk turned down a wm match with him as he felt it was beneath him. Hhh being so butthurt over it is hilarious.


Triple H will always be 10x above Punk in every way shape or form.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Triple H will always be 10x above Punk in every way shape or form.


I'll dispute that without being blind, I think HHH has been lucky with alot of the opportunities his received throughout his career, if it wasn't for that would he have been as good?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> CM Punk is what's best for business. I find it hilarious that hhh has not gotten over the fact that Punk turned down a wm match with him as he felt it was beneath him. Hhh being so butthurt over it is hilarious.


:lmao


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


> Batista walking out of the arena with his Gracie hoodie was a diss too IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I clocked this straight away. Pretty petty really on WWE's part.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

punk got a 434 day reign and faced lesnar, rock, and taker all within 7-8 months and walks out because he wouldn't care about extending his contract to increase his chances of main eventing wrestlemania

:HHH2


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> Punk is a bit of a dick in general but the *WWE deserve everything they get for passing them off as "independent contractors". If they don't like people walking out then give they should give their employees proper contracts, at least then they'll be able to press charges if somebody decides to just walk away*. They won't do that though because then they'll have to treat them like human beings and pay them off properly when they decide to release their talent, instead of just giving them a measly 30 days pay.
> 
> If they're angry about people walking out on them then they should stop being so greedy, because as long as Punk doesn't work for another company they're powerless to stop him leaving, and it's their own fault.


:lol Do you seriously think that your boss can press charges against you for quitting your job? So in your mind, if someone decides to quit their job at McDonalds, McDonalds can have them arrested? LOL


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

They were going to get their shots in eventually. Another reason you need a thick skin.

One thing I noticed in this forum since he left is that the people who hated him before seem to be the most angry at him for leaving. Go figure.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fanboi101 said:


> :lol Do you seriously think that your boss can press charges against you for quitting your job? So in your mind, if someone decides to quit their job at McDonalds, McDonalds can have them arrested? LOL


comparing wwe to mcdonalds...


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

OMG. Punk faces Undertaker at mania last year. They call Undertaker "Deadman" and he walks to the ring.....

Dead man walking.... Dead. Walk. Walking Dead..... Punk was on Talking Dead!




Jesus they did it again!


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> comparing wwe to mcdonalds...


What's the difference? You aren't going to get charged for quitting your job bro. Show me the law that says it's a criminal offense to quit your job. Slavery doesn't exist anymore. Retards on this forum...


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I'll dispute that without being blind, I think HHH has been lucky with alot of the opportunities his received throughout his career, if it wasn't for that would he have been as good?


You don't just become "as good" as Triple H did just by being put into a spot. You have to have the talent to back it up and Trips has proved that, and he will go down as one of the greatest, if not THE greatest heel of all time.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Fanboi101 said:


> What's the difference? You aren't going to get charged for quitting your job bro. Show me the law that says it's a criminal offense to quit your job. Slavery doesn't exist anymore. Retards on this forum...


You are familiar with contracts, right? Stones in glass houses and all that.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Fanboi101 said:


> What's the difference? You aren't going to get charged for quitting your job bro. Show me the law that says it's a criminal offense to quit your job. Slavery doesn't exist anymore. Retards on this forum...


Slavery means to be forced to work. WWE involves contracts. Breaking contracts has consequences.


That said, I doubt Punk broke his contract.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

G-Mafia said:


> You are familiar with contracts, right? Stones in glass houses and all that.


Yea, are you going to get charged for breaking a contract? It's a criminal offence? Are you familiar with contracts?


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> Slavery means to be forced to work. WWE involves contracts. Breaking contracts has consequences.
> 
> 
> That said, I doubt Punk broke his contract.


I was responding to a comment that someone made that if Punk was an employee the WWE could press charges against him which is completely wrong.

Breaking a contract can obviously lead to a lawsuit but you aren't going to press charges against someone... it's not a crime


----------



## NinjaRollins (Mar 19, 2014)

SideburnGuru said:


> Proof that Punk haters aren't smart enough tolerant how to edit a post instead of fucking triple posting.
> 
> Can't ask them to have good taste if they don't even have common sense.
> 
> ...


Excuse me for not knowing absolutely fucking everything about this forum. It was my first time posting you ignorant asshole. CM Punk fans are truly the worst people.

How about YOU shut the fuck up about CM Punk so people won't click on your threads and shit all over your favorite dumb ass (Former) wrestler. It's fucking over, CM Punk chose to walk out on the company. It is truly not helping by creating a thread about him every fucking day. CM Punk will never return, so get the the fuck over it.

By the way, If it were triple posting then all of the posts that I made would contain the same thing. Dumb ass. 
Also, maybe you should re read your post to me before calling someone 'not smart'


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

cookiepuss said:


> You don't just become "as good" as Triple H did just by being put into a spot. You have to have the talent to back it up and Trips has proved that, and he will go down as one of the greatest, if not THE greatest heel of all time.


As much as Triple H irks me at times i can't front on his legacy, there was no better heel in wrestling in 2000 imo. What's funny is while Punk is complaining about the shit he had to endure HHH had it much worse and he never left, did people forget the curtain call punishment where he was reduced to wrestling in a damn hog pen match and continual losses? Punk had to go because it was always going to be something with him and as a company you can't keep worrying if one of your employees are going to up and leave.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

SideburnGuru said:


> Proof that Punk haters aren't smart enough tolerant how to edit a post instead of fucking triple posting.
> 
> Can't ask them to have good taste if they don't even have common sense.
> 
> ...


Hmm, it seems that people who have ever triple posted "aren't smart enough tolerant how to edit a post..." It seems to me that you aren't smart enough to construct a proper sentence. So, to use your own insult against you, Can't ask them to have good taste if they don't even have common sense. 

Moron.

Don't get so butthurt just because people don't like your favourite _wrestler_.
Please. It's pathetic. That cunt wasn't even a good wrestler for fucks sake. It's disturbing.

All of you sick CM Punk fans need to understand this:*CM Punk will not be going back to the WWE anytime soon if ever.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Punk marks need to get over it. It's amazing how sensitive they are to anything negative said about him. If you think the Punk haters are stupid, then what you do is ignore them.

You think you got it bad, try being a Randy Orton fan. I see ten times the amount of ignorance regarding him all over the forum, but you don't see me throwing a fit for every negative post made about him, I just ignore it.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

CM punk to busy chilling with machida and the gracies to care guy loves his MMA


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Korporate Kane said:


> Hmm, it seems that people who have ever triple posted "aren't smart enough tolerant how to edit a post..." It seems to me that you aren't smart enough to construct a proper sentence. So, to use your own insult against you, Can't ask them to have good taste if they don't even have common sense.
> 
> Moron.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, I fucking misspelled a word that I have no idea how it even got put to "tolerant" anyway, that I went back and fixed. Good on you for noticing that. Still doesn't take away the fact two things. 

1. Punk haters can't seem to be mature enough to actually post in a thread that revolves around Punk without having to click and say something stupid such as "LOL GLAD HE'S GONE.". 

2. "That cunt wasn't even a good wrestler." And that proves my point too. The hell did that have to do with what I said?

The maturity is the issue. As for people saying "WELL, LOOK AT THE PUNK MARKS IN THIS THREAD GETTING ALL DEFENSIVE.". 

Maybe. Just fucking maybe, if people who didn't like him didn't waste their time to make a post on a thread about how much they didn't like him, shit like this wouldn't go down. 

But no, we have immature cunts i.e. you, and your bitch with the Wade Barret avi [Speaking of which, Punk is gone but he's still more active than a relevant Barret if we're throwing shots around.], who have to continue to post about how much they dislike a wrestler even when it plays no relevancy to the fucking topic at hand. The thread wasn't about "DO YOU LIKE PUNK, OR DO YOU NOT LIKE PUNK?" Because truth is, your opinion doesn't mean shit to probably anyone else in this thread. Same people who have to glorify him. 

I'm not asking if you like him. The whole topic was about subtle references at Punk, do you think they're needed, and how long are they going to continue? 

God damn. I shouldn't even have to be going the fuck over this. It's a shame when I have to enforce what the fucking topic is about to a bunch of illegitimate morons who have to throw their irrelevancy around whenever they get the god damn chance. 

Also, to the guy who said "it wasn't a triple post". Yeah, it is. Again proving how smart you are, it's the equivalence of a double post that doesn't have to be the same thing, but you had to post THREE times because you're too damn stupid to know what the multi-quote option is here for. 


Might as well change the thread title around to "PUNK MARKS VS PUNK HATERS" because neither can stay on the fucking topic. 

Edit: AND CHOKE2DEATH, you are the LAST fucking person to say "If you don't like negative opinions on Punk, *you should ignore them*". You mean kind of like how it'd be better off to just ignore Punk threads instead of clicking onto each one and throwing some random jabs at the superstar around. 

That's actually the best advice I could give. "If you don't like a superstar, you don't need to click on the thread.". It's like me going into a Bray Wyatt thread and post how I think he's shitty, can't go in the ring, and mainly rambles with metaphors nonstop to the point where it's overdone. Or if I go to an Orton thread, and preach how I think he's a lucky slime of shit because he got in due to the family he's in, and who liked him there [I.e. HHH].


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> He basically complimented Bryan saying you stuck around when others would have took their ball and go home.


yeah, that was some comedic gold. why is it everything is blown so out of proportion on here? i recognized it as a diss towards punk, but i'm sure many missed it. it's just a cliche and wrestlers constantly talk in cliches. it's certainly not funny or lol funny. 

wtf is everyone talking about? if you actually physically laughed at that, then what the hell don't you laugh at? turning the faucet on and water running out must make you laugh. idiots.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope wwe takes more passive aggressive jabs at punk just so I can come here and see threads like this


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

What was the diss?


----------



## NinjaRollins (Mar 19, 2014)

SideburnGuru said:


> Oh boy, I fucking misspelled a word that I have no idea how it even got put to "tolerant" anyway, that I went back and fixed. Good on you for noticing that. Still doesn't take away the fact two things.
> 
> 1. Punk haters can't seem to be mature enough to actually post in a thread that revolves around Punk without having to click and say something stupid such as "LOL GLAD HE'S GONE.".
> 
> ...


God, you're terrible, bitter and butthurt. Please shut the fuck up and stop trying to be a smart ass to every single person you disagree with. I would think that YOU were CM Punk's girlfriend or something with the way you speak and feel about him. You piece of shit.

Who cares what Wade Barrett's doing at the moment. At least he still has a career, you idiot. No one was posting about how much they dislike CM Punk, they were posting what they think about CM Punk. Those are two different things, but CM Punk's bitch cannot understand that.
I really hope you don't think that YOUR opinion matters to anyone in this thread. God, you really need to get a life. 

I can fucking post as many times as I want in your shitty butthurt CM Punk thread. 

You can't bare to let people bombard you with their negative opinions about CM Punk, yet you turn around and bash other peoples wrestlers. You sir, are truly an asshole. That probably explains why you're so deeply in love with CM Punk.

I knew CM Punk fans were just as terrible as he is, but you're one of a fucking kind.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

SideburnGuru said:


> Oh boy, I fucking misspelled a word that I have no idea how it even got put to "tolerant" anyway, that I went back and fixed.
> 
> I'm not asking if you like him. The whole topic was about subtle references at Punk, do you think they're needed, and how long are they going to continue?


I didn't ask for your life story, hun. So I'm not going to read it. 

Are you unaware that Punk has left the WWE and walked out of a contract?
The WWE doesn't owe Punk anything. They can say what ever the hell they want about him, and truly who cares? It was hilarious, and I hope they keep doing it. You're acting like CM Punk was a good wrestler, but he was just some spoiled brat who didn't get what he wanted for once, and threw a tantrum. Seriously. I unfortunately had to sit though some of his matches, I fail to see the appeal. 

If you need someone to hold your hand to get you though Punk leaving, which is clearly causing you distress, I'm not here to do that. I'm sorry if you can't differentiate between opinions and fact. 


You must care enough to reply.
_*I can say whatever the hell I want, 'cause last I checked, that's how forums work.*_

Good day.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't take anyone seriously when it comes to the Punk situation. They act like they know the circumstances around his leaving. Maybe he was justified in walking out. Maybe not. We don't know.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Punk marks need to get over it. It's amazing how sensitive they are to anything negative said about him. If you think the Punk haters are stupid, then what you do is ignore them.
> 
> You think you got it bad, try being a Randy Orton fan. I see ten times the amount of ignorance regarding him all over the forum, but you don't see me throwing a fit for every negative post made about him, I just ignore it.


If there are posters that you feel are being unfair towards Randy Orton and are being insufferable in some way, then learn to be the better man. I may not be a big fan of Batista, but I don't seek out every thread made about him to point out how I think he has absolutely sucked since he returned. Meanwhile, I see you and a few others posting in the majority of threads made about Punk, calling Punk "so mediocre" and a "useless cunt" (IIRC, you said that, though I'm not sure). It's obviously complete bullshit from an objective standpoint, but you personally hate him, so you lay out claims like that, and yes, they irk Punk marks. The reason many are annoyed is b/c you're expressing your dislike of him in a way that makes it seem like you cite your thoughts on him as fact, and it gets really annoying.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

ahem.

Fuck Punk and his little childish malnourished gimp ass.

Never trust someone who doesn't drink.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> If there are posters that you feel are being unfair towards Randy Orton and are being insufferable in some way, then learn to be the better man. I may not be a big fan of Batista, but I don't seek out every thread made about him to point out how I think he has absolutely sucked since he returned. Meanwhile, I see you and a few others posting in the majority of threads made about Punk, calling Punk "so mediocre" and a "useless cunt" (IIRC, you said that, though I'm not sure). It's obviously complete bullshit from an objective standpoint, but you personally hate him, so you lay out claims like that, and yes, they irk Punk marks. The reason many are annoyed is b/c you're expressing your dislike of him in a way that makes it seem like you cite your thoughts on him as fact, and it gets really annoying.


Never a word spoken truer. :clap

C2D is obsessive. Dedicated obsessively to telling people how much he hates Punk and almost everything about him. It is just out right pathetic. If he never wrote a negative thing about Punk for a year we would still know that he didn't like him. We don't need to be reminded multiple times in almost every Punk thread.

I'm not a fan of Batista or Ryback but if you combined the amount of negative posts I had written about both and times it by 50 it still probably wouldn't reach the negative posts he had written about Punk.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah, Punk marks never cease to entertain me with their over-protective attitude of their hero. :lol



SideburnGuru said:


> Edit: AND CHOKE2DEATH, you are the LAST fucking person to say "If you don't like negative opinions on Punk, *you should ignore them*". You mean kind of like how it'd be better off to just ignore Punk threads instead of clicking onto each one and throwing some random jabs at the superstar around.


Except it's not the same thing. This is a forum and everyone is able to express themselves. If you don't like certain opinions, you can learn to ignore them or just whine about them non-stop like you're doing now. If you can't stand the idea of anything negative said about Punk, then maybe stop creating threads about him or even visit open forums and just go to a Punk fansite instead.

It's one thing if I come in to a thread that talks about the best moments of Punk's career and troll it with something negative, but this thread here is about him leaving and WWE's treatment of his name which is a general thread that allows anyone to express their thoughts. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean I am not allowed to post.

Judging by this post, it seems like you have anger problems. You actually take the time to analyze and write several paragraphs whining about a few people who don't like Punk. That's just hilarious. :lol



RhodesForWHC said:


> If there are posters that you feel are being unfair towards Randy Orton and are being insufferable in some way, then learn to be the better man.


And that's exactly what happens. There are a few posters who always repeat the same shit about him but I just skim past their posts rather than quote it and whine over and over about how unfair or wrong they are. The only time I challenge any negative posts about Orton is when they're factually incorrect. If I took the time to respond to every anti-Orton post ever since I joined this forum, my post count would probably go past 100k.



> The reason many are annoyed is b/c you're expressing your dislike of him in a way that makes it *seem like you cite your thoughts on him as fact*, and it gets really annoying.


Except I DON'T. Everything I post is exclusively my OPINION. Unless you see me put the word "fact" in front of it, don't assume otherwise. I think it has more to do with the sensitivity of Punk marks who think the slightest negative post made about him is "hating" which then leads into this hyperbole idea that he gets more hate on the internet than John Cena and Batista combined. No joke, but I've seen bitter Punk marks say things like that just because of a select few posts against the guy.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

NinjaRollins said:


> God, you're terrible, bitter and butthurt. Please shut the fuck up and stop trying to be a smart ass to every single person you disagree with. I would think that YOU were CM Punk's girlfriend or something with the way you speak and feel about him. You piece of shit.
> 
> Who cares what Wade Barrett's doing at the moment. At least he still has a career, you idiot. No one *was posting about how much they dislike CM Punk, they were posting what they think about CM Punk.* Those are two different things, but CM Punk's bitch cannot understand that.
> I really hope you don't think that YOUR opinion matters to anyone in this thread. God, you really need to get a life.
> ...


Ohhhh, the anger.  

I'm not going to bother replying to your alt, because it says the same thing as you did. March 2014, both pretty much posting the same shit. Yeah.. there's some concern there. 

First off, it's 2014. Throwing the butt hurt card around is getting annoying. Frankly, your reply comes off as more butt hurt than ANYONE else's posted. Mine was just preaching that if you don't like the guy, you don't need to be an immature ass clown and post on each thread that's relative about the guy. 

I know you're not mature enough to keep it on topic, *like most Punk haters or anyone, yes ANYONE who hates any superstar who has to go to a thread about that superstar to just make an irrelevant post of how much they dislike that super.* But way to try and go on an even more irrelevant rant. 

And the bolded part of your statement shows how stupid you really are. So.. you were posting about you dislike Punk, which is your feelings for him.. but you weren't? Ohhhh. And again, that's not even the topic. That's called being off topic. And no, that's not how the forum works. You've completely derailed the topic due to your feelings towards a superstar, when no one asked for them. If you wanted to talk about how much you dislike him, same goes for anyone here of any superstar, you can make a thread about how much you dislike him. 

And what, is the taste of your own medicine bitter? Did the Barret comment make you shed a tear, or? It's just the truth. Punk can be gone for the next five years but still probably come of more relative then an active Barret. That's coming from a guy who thinks Barret got a shit deal. 

And as I said, it's actually not part of the rules. You can't do that. Because.. in all actuality it's against the rules. You're baiting and you're going off topic. And you're just being an ass, trying to say how much you dislike a guy.... regardless of the fact you click the thread just to waste time talking about him when that's not what the topic is about. 

Do you get it, or do I have to break down on my point even more?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Except I DON'T. Everything I post is exclusively my OPINION. Unless you see me put the word "fact" in front of it, don't assume otherwise. I think it has more to do with the sensitivity of Punk marks who think the slightest negative post made about him is "hating" which then leads into this hyperbole idea that he gets more hate on the internet than John Cena and Batista combined. No joke, but I've seen bitter Punk marks say things like that just because of a select few posts against the guy.


I've seen multiple posts of you calling him things like mediocre, which are far from true, and if you said he was a useless cunt, that counts, as well. I get that that is your opinion, personally, but the way you formulate your posts, it sounds a hell of a lot like you're citing them as if though they are fact. Does claiming that Punk is a useless cunt come off more as "I dislike Punk and think he is useless." or "Punk is useless and should fuck off for the sake of the company." ? Regardless of your intention, the latter is what many of your Punk-related posts come off as.


----------



## HOFer Pete Gas (Jan 23, 2014)

Zig-Kick. said:


> You *DON'T* walk out on a contract.


Until we see a copy of Punk's contract...no one can pass judgement


----------



## CrowHardy (Feb 17, 2014)

NinjaRollins said:


> God, you're terrible, bitter and butthurt. Please shut the fuck up and stop trying to be a smart ass to every single person you disagree with. I would think that YOU were CM Punk's girlfriend or something with the way you speak and feel about him. You piece of shit.
> 
> Who cares what Wade Barrett's doing at the moment. At least he still has a career, you idiot. No one was posting about how much they dislike CM Punk, they were posting what they think about CM Punk. Those are two different things, but CM Punk's bitch cannot understand that.
> I really hope you don't think that YOUR opinion matters to anyone in this thread. God, you really need to get a life.
> ...


Oh lol.. You seems so fucking mad.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> Except it's not the same thing. _This is a forum and everyone is able to express themselves._ If you don't like certain opinions, you can learn to ignore them or just whine about them non-stop like you're doing now._ If you can't stand the idea of anything negative said about Punk, then maybe stop creating threads about him or even visit open forums and just go to a Punk fansite instead._
> 
> It's one thing if I come in to a thread that talks about the best moments of Punk's career and troll it with something negative, but this thread here is about him leaving and WWE's treatment of his name which is a general thread that allows anyone to express their thoughts. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean I am not allowed to post.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> If there are posters that you feel are being unfair towards Randy Orton and are being insufferable in some way, then learn to be the better man. I may not be a big fan of Batista, but I don't seek out every thread made about him to point out how I think he has absolutely sucked since he returned. Meanwhile, I see you and a few others posting in the majority of threads made about Punk, calling Punk "so mediocre" and a "useless cunt" (IIRC, you said that, though I'm not sure). It's obviously complete bullshit from an objective standpoint, but you personally hate him, so you lay out claims like that, and yes, they irk Punk marks. The reason many are annoyed is b/c you're expressing your dislike of him in a way that makes it seem like you cite your thoughts on him as fact, and it gets really annoying.


I did a quick check. At least 50% of his posts on any given day are about CM Punk.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> You don't just become "as good" as Triple H did just by being put into a spot. You have to have the talent to back it up and Trips has proved that, and he will go down as one of the greatest, if not THE greatest heel of all time.


So HHH maineventing Mania 18 over one of the biggest and most anticipated matches in history in Rock vs Hogan isn't of any assistance? 

That's my point.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I love how some Punk marks think nobody is alowed to say anything bad about him on an open forum.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

NinjaRollins said:


> God, you're terrible, bitter and butthurt. Please shut the fuck up and stop trying to be a smart ass to every single person you disagree with. I would think that YOU were CM Punk's girlfriend or something with the way you speak and feel about him. You piece of shit.
> 
> Who cares what Wade Barrett's doing at the moment. At least he still has a career, you idiot. No one was posting about how much they dislike CM Punk, they were posting what they think about CM Punk. Those are two different things, but CM Punk's bitch cannot understand that.
> I really hope you don't think that YOUR opinion matters to anyone in this thread. God, you really need to get a life.
> ...


His not buuthurt, you've been on this forum for about all of 2 days and yet we have another joining the ever growing band wagon of hating on Punk and ruining every single thread about him. 

Use your own mind and stop following, it's bad enough on here and more people like you joining and spitting usless fucking shit like you have is gonna rub people up the wrong way.

Because someone defends their favorite wrestler does that make them gay? And their boyfriend? 

Your gonna fit in perfectly on these forums with the Punk haters, good to see more and more joining. fpalm



RhodesForWHC said:


> If there are posters that you feel are being unfair towards Randy Orton and are being insufferable in some way, then learn to be the better man. I may not be a big fan of Batista, but I don't seek out every thread made about him to point out how I think he has absolutely sucked since he returned. Meanwhile, I see you and a few others posting in the majority of threads made about Punk, calling Punk "so mediocre" and a "useless cunt" (IIRC, you said that, though I'm not sure). It's obviously complete bullshit from an objective standpoint, but you personally hate him, so you lay out claims like that, and yes, they irk Punk marks. The reason many are annoyed is b/c you're expressing your dislike of him in a way that makes it seem like you cite your thoughts on him as fact, and it gets really annoying.


Perfectly said, end of story. :clap


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

HOFer Pete Gas said:


> Until we see a copy of Punk's contract...no one can pass judgement


He even admitted in interviews that his contract expires in July.. So yeah, he did walk out on his contract. There's no disputing that.


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> So HHH maineventing Mania 18 over one of the biggest and most anticipated matches in history in Rock vs Hogan isn't of any assistance?
> 
> That's my point.


Triple H is head & shoulders above Punk both professionally, figuratively and I'm confident even literally. That CM cockroach Punk is not in the league of Triple H, end of!


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

when are all these dumbass threads about punk gonna end.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

azhkz said:


> Triple H is head & shoulders above Punk both professionally, figuratively and I'm confident even literally. That CM cockroach Punk is not in the league of Triple H, end of!


How witty.

CM Ear Wig Punk
CM Dung Beetle Punk
CM Hornet Punk
CM Louse Punk


But on a serious note, wrestling is subjective and thus you can't try and state things as though they are a fact.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

NinjaRollins said:


> *God, you're terrible, bitter and butthurt.* Please shut the fuck up and stop trying to be a smart ass to every single person you disagree with. I would think that YOU were CM Punk's girlfriend or something with the way you speak and feel about him. You piece of shit.
> 
> Who cares what Wade Barrett's doing at the moment. At least he still has a career, you idiot. No one was posting about how much they dislike CM Punk, they were posting what they think about CM Punk. Those are two different things, but CM Punk's bitch cannot understand that.
> I really hope you don't think that YOUR opinion matters to anyone in this thread. God, you really need to get a life.
> ...


I'd say a good part of the more intelligent people in here are also Punk fans. 

On the other hand I'd say you resemble pretty well a good part of the not so intelligent portion in here that like to blindly hate someone as talented as Punk or a certain other wrestler. 

Also.. LMAO at you telling that first sentence to anyone besides yourself. Calm down and start posting normally or you're a walking dead.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

I honestly feel sorry for CM Punk.

Before he left he was looking in poor condition, homeless some might say. He obviously needs a job to support his girlfriend, AJ "no tits" Lee, and I hope he joins TNA so he can get $200 a month, plus I think he has potential to be a real good upper-mid carder there.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

This has ran its course.


----------

